# airshow crash in the Ukraine a few years ago.



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dont know if this was ever posted, but its of a nasty SU27 crash at an airshow in the Ukraine.

Looks like the jet went into a maneuver way to low and bellied into the crowd.

I edited out the gore stuff.

Look at time period 26 seconds, you can see the parachute from the pilot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

That one has never been posted before sys, and its an excellent clip...


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Dec 13, 2005)

It seems as if the crowd is scattered around the airfield according to the "low crowd density" there where this sukhoi crashed.

Any fatalities?



hope not......


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2005)

Lots of people died.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/2155479.stm


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow, that is a neat clip, but sad. Especially for me cause ive been to Ukraine twice before. Lots of casualties.


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Dec 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Lots of people died.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/2155479.stm



OMG!  

Still the news coming from states like that seems to have difficulties getting serious attention in the 'western news'. If compared with the Rammstein incident


----------

